# [SOLVED] ethernet does not have a valid ip configuration



## Rocky117

I have wired my Ethernet Cable from my router to my Computer, the Port where i plugged in my ethernet cable on my computer has one Orange light,
and the router has two blinking green lights.

It is giving me Unidentifiable Network and only a limited access to the internet
When i diagnose the problem it gives me "ethernet does not have a valid ip configuration"


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: ethernet does not have a valid ip configuration*








and welcome to the Forum


Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if found here's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type or copy and paste the following command: 

*ipconfig/all > 0 & notepad 0* 

and press enter.

Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Rocky117

*Re: ethernet does not have a valid ip configuration*

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nancy
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys AE2500
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B4-75-0E-37-B5-28
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::cdd4:daad:4a94:d00c%4(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 25, 2014 7:14:23 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, October 26, 2014 7:29:20 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 129266958
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1B-C3-A1-68-44-8A-5B-21-C8-F2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 44-8A-5B-21-C8-F2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::89fa:c404:aad:a6c8%3(Preferred) 
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.166.200(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 54823515
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1B-C3-A1-68-44-8A-5B-21-C8-F2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FEFD4611-270F-4A6A-A9D4-E917E3F718E7}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.home:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: ethernet does not have a valid ip configuration*

Turn off the wireless adaptor and post another ipconfig


----------



## Rocky117

*Re: ethernet does not have a valid ip configuration*

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nancy
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 44-8A-5B-21-C8-F2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::89fa:c404:aad:a6c8%3(Preferred) 
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.166.200(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 54823515
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1B-C3-A1-68-44-8A-5B-21-C8-F2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FEFD4611-270F-4A6A-A9D4-E917E3F718E7}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: ethernet does not have a valid ip configuration*

Can you try a different Ethernet cable? A different pc with this cable?


----------



## Rocky117

*Re: ethernet does not have a valid ip configuration*

I tried to connect another computer using the ethernet cable and it worked just fine on that computer, but is still showing Unidentified Network on this PC,


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: ethernet does not have a valid ip configuration*

Try this:

In device manager, right click on the Ethernet adaptor and select uninstall or remove . . Reboot to let Wimdows reload the driver


----------



## Rocky117

*Re: ethernet does not have a valid ip configuration*

I restarted my computer after uninstalling the driver, it is back in the device manager and still wont allow me to connect using my ethernet connection


----------



## Shadowjk

*Re: ethernet does not have a valid ip configuration*

*169.254.xxx.xxx* is an autoconfiguration IPv4 address. Can you please temporarily disable any anti-virus and firewall applications and then test connectivity as these could be the cause. 

Also can you please boot the machine into *safe mode with networking* and test connectivity to remove the possibility of a third party application being the cause. Once you are in Safe mode please take a snip of your IPconfig again and upload your results here. 

Do any other devices suffer from a similar symptom on the network?

Josh :smile:


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: ethernet does not have a valid ip configuration*


----------



## Rocky117

*Re: ethernet does not have a valid ip configuration*

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nancy
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 44-8A-5B-21-C8-F2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a101:9ad2:56d0:bafa%20(Preferred) 
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.186.250(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 54823515
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1B-C3-A1-68-44-8A-5B-21-C8-F2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled


I dont have any other devices with this issue, no.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: ethernet does not have a valid ip configuration*

What antivirus and other real time protection is running?

. . also, what brand and model is this pc?


----------



## Rocky117

*Re: ethernet does not have a valid ip configuration*

Its running Norton 360 as an antivirus, and as for the PC

Its a "Model C CyberPower PC"

but i cant find the correct PC


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: ethernet does not have a valid ip configuration*

Desktop or Notebook?


----------



## Rocky117

*Re: ethernet does not have a valid ip configuration*

It is a desktop


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: ethernet does not have a valid ip configuration*

Have you tried downloading the driver from the manufacturer and installing that . . otherwise, I would assume the adaptor has failed and replace it


----------



## Rocky117

*Re: ethernet does not have a valid ip configuration*

How would i go about downloading the driver from the manufacturer?


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: ethernet does not have a valid ip configuration*

Download the Belarc Advisor and run it to see who the motherboard manufacturer is . . 

If that Is not conclusive, try this one:

Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller | Realtek drivers download


----------



## Rocky117

*Re: ethernet does not have a valid ip configuration*

It was the new drivers! thank you very much Rich!

Im glad you could withstand all of this nonsense of mine ^^

Problem solved!


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: ethernet does not have a valid ip configuration*

Great . . glad we got it solved!


----------

